# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера И-16

## lindr

И-16

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

4211	тип 4	№21	нет	01	16.08.34	СССР		первый
4212	тип 4	№21	нет	02	1934	СССР		дефект
4217	тип 4	№21	нет	07	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.35 шасси новой конструкции
42111	тип 4	№21	нет	11	1934	СССР		механизм уборки шасси испытания
42114	тип 4	№21	нет	14	12.34	СССР		
42141	тип 4	№21	нет	41	1934	СССР		документ
42161	тип 4	№21	нет	61	1935	СССР		потерян 13.02.36
421161	тип 4	№21	нет	161	1935	СССР		4 пулемета
421119	тип 4	№21	нет	119	1935	СССР		потерян 04.07.36
421230	тип 4	№21	нет	230	10.35	СССР		НИИ ВВС испыиания 10-11.35 шасси новой конструкции
421366	тип 4	№21	нет	366	1935	СССР		авария при облете 17.11.35
421399	тип 4	№21	нет	399	1935	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.08.42
421505	тип 4	№21	нет	505	1935	СССР		последний

5212бис	тип 5	№21	нет	02бис	1937	СССР		26-й ИАП
5213	тип 5	№21	нет	03	26.12.35	СССР		испытания
5214	тип 5	№21	нет	04	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
5217	тип 5	№21	нет	07	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
5219Б	тип 5	№21	нет	09бис	1936	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 19.12.39
52110	тип 5	№21	нет	10	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52111	тип 5	№21	нет	11	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52117	тип 5	№21	нет	17	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52120	тип 5	№21	нет	20	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52121	тип 5	№21	нет	21	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52122	тип 5	№21	нет	22	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52125	тип 5	№21	нет	25	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52128	тип 5	№21	нет	28	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52133	тип 5	№21	нет	33	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР потерян 1936
52135	тип 5	№21	нет	35	1936	СССР		34-я ИАЭ потерян 02.06.36
52161	тип 5	№21	нет	61	1936	СССР		потерян при облете 13.02.36
52170	тип 5	№21	нет	70	1936	СССР		56-я ИАБР испытания 1936
52181	тип 5	№21	нет	81	1936	СССР		19-й ИАП
52194	тип 5	№21	нет	94	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521104	тип 5	№21	нет	104	1936	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 29.08.41
521109	тип 5	№21	нет	109	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 02.09.41
521114	тип 5	№21	нет	114	1936	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ потерян 11.02.43
521115	тип 5	№21	нет	115	1936	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 21.08.41
521117	тип 5	№21	нет	117	1936	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 01.12.41
521123	тип 5	№21	нет	123	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.10.41
521136	тип 5	№21	нет	136	1936	СССР		3-й ГвИАП КБФ
521137	тип 5	№21	нет	137	1936	СССР		АБ НИИ, НИИ ВВС испытания колес 1938
521142	тип 5	№21	нет	142	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
521156	тип 5	№21	нет	156	1936	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 08.42
521161	тип 5	№21	нет	161	1936	Испания		документ
521170	тип 5	№21	нет	170	1936	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 17.03.43
521214	тип 5	№21	нет	214	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ сбит 27.03.42
521228	тип 5	№21	нет	228	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ потерян 29.03.42
521241	тип 5	№21	нет	241	1936	СССР		РС
521244	тип 5	№21	нет	244	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 10.08.41
521249	тип 5	№21	нет	249	1936	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ сбит 15.01.43
521251	тип 5	№21	нет	251	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян на земле 16.08.41
521252	тип 5	№21	нет	252	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
521253	тип 5	№21	нет	253	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
521259	тип 5	№21	нет	259	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
521261	тип 5	№21	нет	261	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
521262	тип 5	№21	нет	262	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 28.08.41
521271	тип 5	№21	нет	271	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521278	тип 5	№21	нет	278	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС дефект
521289	тип 5	№21	нет	289	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 06.02.42
521295	тип 5	№21	нет	295	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 02.09.41
521297	тип 5	№21	нет	297	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
521298	тип 5	№21	нет	298	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521319	тип 5	№21	нет	319	1936	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 20.08.42
521325	тип 5	№21	нет	325	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
521330	тип 5	№21	нет	330	1936	СССР	1	33-й ИАП захвачен 07.41
521341	тип 5	№21	нет	341	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ сбит 27.03.42
521366	тип 5	№21	нет	366	1936	СССР		156-й ИАП столкновение с СБ на земле потерян 13.07.41
521377	тип 5	№21	нет	377	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
521378	тип 5	№21	нет	378	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян на земле 25.08.41
521386	тип 5	№21	нет	386	1936	СССР		19-й ИАП ТОФ потерян 28.08.44
521390	тип 5	№21	нет	390	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП столкновение на земле с МиГ-3 потерян 12.09.41
521395	тип 5	№21	нет	395	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП
521403	тип 5	№21	нет	403	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521406	тип 5	№21	нет	406	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 09.09.41
521411	тип 5	№21	нет	411	1936	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 09-10.41
521417	тип 5	№21	нет	417	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП
521418	тип 5	№21	нет	418	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 22.09.41
521422	тип 5	№21	нет	422	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 24.08.41
521423	тип 5	№21	нет	423	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 29.08.41
521426	тип 5	№21	нет	426	1936	СССР		85-й ИАП сбит 04.42
521427	тип 5	№21	нет	427	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521431	тип 5	№21	нет	431	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 12.08.41
521437	тип 5	№21	нет	437	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 05.09.41
521439	тип 5	№21	нет	439	1936	СССР		80-й САП потерян 07.01.40
521444	тип 5	№21	нет	444	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 23.08.41
521447	тип 5	№21	нет	447	1936	СССР	44	реактор
521457	тип 5	№21	нет	457	1936	СССР		156-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП
521458	тип 5	№21	нет	458	1936	СССР		документ
521489	тип 5	№21	нет	489	04.08.36	СССР		80-й САП
521500	тип 5	№21	нет	500	08.36	СССР		80-й САП, 71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 06.42
521502	тип 5	№21	нет	502	01.08.36	СССР		80-й САП
521519	тип 5	№21	нет	519	04.08.36	СССР		80-й САП
521525	тип 5	№21	нет	525	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
521528	тип 5	№21	нет	528	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
521530	тип 5	№21	нет	530	1936	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
521536	тип 5	№21	нет	536	1936	СССР		41-й ИАП
521542	тип 5	№21	нет	542	1936	СССР		3-й ЗАП потерян 06.01.42
521553	тип 5	№21	нет	553	1936	СССР		57-я ИАБР, НИИ ВВС 
521555	тип 5	№21	нет	555	1936	СССР		272-я САМ
521560	тип 5	№21	нет	560	1936	СССР		57-я ИАБР, НИИ ВВС 
521562	тип 5	№21	нет	562	04.10.36	СССР		80-й САП сбит 11.03.40
521570	тип 5	№21	нет	570	1936	СССР		ПС синхр ШВАК испытания 02-04.39
521602	тип 5	№21	нет	602	1936	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 06.42
521606	тип 5	№21	нет	606	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ столкновение с 521787 потерян 06.02.42
521613	тип 5	№21	нет	613	11.36	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.37 лыжи серия 25
521617	тип 5	№21	нет	617	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 24.09.41
521618	тип 5	№21	нет	618	1936	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 16.09.41
521619	тип 5	№21	нет	619	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
521641	тип 5	№21	нет	641	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ сбит 24.03.42
521658	тип 5	№21	нет	658	1936	СССР		13-я ОИАЭ, 12-я ОИАЭ КБФ
521680	тип 5	№21	нет	680	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ потерян 28.03.42
521693	тип 5	№21	нет	693	1936	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
521699	тип 5	№21	нет	699	1936	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
521718	тип 5	№21	нет	718	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ потерян 15.04.42
521719	тип 5	№21	нет	719	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ " За СССР!" потерян 07.07.42
521721	тип 5	№21	нет	721	1936	СССР		13-я ОАЭ, 12-я ОАЭ, 11-й ИАП КБФ потерян 17.06.43
521725	тип 5	№21	нет	725	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
521726	тип 5	№21	нет	726	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС дефект
521727	тип 5	№21	нет	727	1936	СССР		72-й САП, бз СФ
521728	тип 5	№21	нет	728	1936	СССР		72-й САП, 255-й ИАП
521730	тип 5	№21	нет	730	1936	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
521731	тип 5	№21	нет	731	1936	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 22.01.43
521735	тип 5	№21	нет	735	1936	СССР	35	11-й ИАП КБФ потерян 28.05.42
521742	тип 5	№21	нет	742	1936	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 06.42
521748	тип 5	№21	нет	748	1936	СССР		80-й САП
521769	тип 5	№21	нет	769	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
521787	тип 5	№21	нет	787	1936	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ столкновение с 521606 потерян 06.02.42
521795	тип 5	№21	нет	795	1936	СССР		документ
521805	тип 5	№21	нет	805	15.12.36	СССР		80-й САП
521811	тип 5	№21	нет	811	1936	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 13.03.42
521819	тип 5	№21	нет	819	1936	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
521825	тип 5	№21	нет	825	1936	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
521855	тип 5	№21	нет	855	1937	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
521868	тип 5	№21	нет	868	1937	СССР		154-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 01.08.41
521882	тип 5	№21	нет	882	1937	СССР		154-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 01.08.41
521899	тип 5	№21	нет	899	1937	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521903	тип 5	№21	нет	903	1937	СССР		лыжи
521907	тип 5	№21	нет	907	1937	СССР		лыжи
521912	тип 5	№21	нет	912	1937	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ, 4-й ГвИАП КБФ
521914	тип 5	№21	нет	914	1937	СССР		629-й ИАП
521920	тип 5	№21	нет	920	1937	СССР		629-й ИАП
521933	тип 5	№21	нет	933	1937	СССР		фото ЦВМА
521943	тип 5	№21	нет	943	1937	СССР		3-я САМ
521999	тип 5	№21	нет	999	1937	СССР		потерян 03-05.37

152103	УТИ-4	№21	0	03	1937	СССР		документ
152108	УТИ-4	№21	0	08	1937	СССР		документ
1521012	УТИ-4	№21	0	12	1937	СССР		документ
1521015	УТИ-4	№21	0	15	1937	СССР		документ
1521022	УТИ-4	№21	0	22	1937	СССР		документ
521028	тип 5	№21	0	28	1937	СССР	28	155-й ИАП М-62 потерян 1941-42 ZK-JIR
1521031	УТИ-4	№21	0	31	1937	СССР		документ
1521032	УТИ-4	№21	0	32	1937	СССР		документ
1521034	УТИ-4	№21	0	34	1937	СССР		документ
521039	тип 5	№21	0	39	02.07.37	СССР	39	932-й САП сбит 25.10.42
1521044	УТИ-4	№21	0	44	1937	СССР		88-й ИАП
521046	тип 5	№21	0	46	1937	СССР		документ
1521047	УТИ-4	№21	0	47	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП
1521056	УТИ-4	№21	0	56	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП
521057	тип 5	№21	0	57	17.04.37	СССР		фото ЦВМА
521084	тип 5	№21	0	84	1937	СССР	7	1о-й ИАП потерян 21.05.41
1521092	УТИ-4	№21	0	92	1937	СССР		4-я ВА
521096	тип 5	№21	0	96	02.37	СССР		НИИ ВВС неподвижный козырек
521098	тип 5	№21	0	98	1937	СССР		документ
15210109	УТИ-4	№21	0	109	1937	СССР		доп бензобаки
5210111	тип 5	№21	0	111	1937	СССР		документ
15210113	УТИ-4	№21	0	113	1937	СССР		4-я ВА
5210118	тип 5	№21	0	118	1937	СССР		документ
15210119	УТИ-4	№21	0	119	1937	СССР		доп бензобаки
15210125	УТИ-4	№21	0	125	1937	СССР		494-й ИАП
15210128	УТИ-4	№21	0	128	1937	СССР		149-я ОРАЭ
5210137	тип 5	№21	0	137	1937	СССР		3-й ЗАП потерян 19.12.41
5210148	тип 5	№21	0	148	1937	СССР		документ
5210161	тип 5	№21	0	161	1937	СССР		эталон 1937
15210165	УТИ-4	№21	0	165	1937	СССР		42-й ГвИАП
5210217	тип 5	№21	0	217	1937	СССР		документ
5210229	тип 5	№21	0	229	1937	СССР		потерян 03-05.37
5210243	тип 5	№21	0	243	1937	СССР		потерян 03-05.37
5210282	тип 5	№21	0	282	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1939
5210300	тип 5	№21	0	300	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
5210312	тип 5	№21	0	312	1937	СССР	7	31-й ИАП потерян 27.05.41
5210335	тип 5	№21	0	335	1937	СССР		документ
5210359	тип 5	№21	0	359	1937	СССР		документ
5210361	тип 5	№21	0	361	1937	СССР		ВВА, НИИ ВВС испытания 02.38 ВПУ Виневидова
5210367	тип 5	№21	0	367	1937	СССР		документ
5210377	тип 5	№21	0	377	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 07.10.42
5210392	тип 5	№21	0	392	1937	СССР		10-й ГвИАП КБФ, 11-й ИАП КБФ
5210398	тип 5	№21	0	398	1937	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 12.02.43
5210417	тип 5	№21	0	417	1937	СССР		СН
5210436	тип 5	№21	0	436	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС прототип тип 10 испытания 1938
5210438	тип 5	№21	0	438	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 21.07.41
5210440	тип 5	№21	0	440	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.37 М-25А винт 2,8
5210452	тип 5	№21	0	452	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 19.07.41
5210466	тип 5	№21	0	466	1937	СССР		документ
5210517	тип 5	№21	0	517	1937	СССР		20-й ИАП, 145-й ИАП сбит 06.01.40
5210537	тип 5	№21	0	537	1937	СССР	СССР-И318	усиленное крыло, МАИ
5210545?	тип 5	№21	0	545	1937	СССР	6	6-й ИАП фото
5210550	тип 5	№21	0	550	1937	СССР		документ
5210553	тип 5	№21	0	553	1937	СССР		БВАШП потерян 30.06.43
5210554	тип 5	№21	0	554	1937	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 22.06.41
5210555	тип 5	№21	0	555	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 04.07.41
5210559	тип 5	№21	0	559	1937	СССР		документ
5210600	тип 5	№21	0	600	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП
5210601	тип 5	№21	0	601	07.37	СССР		НИИ ВВС Фонарь назад
5210604	тип 5	№21	0	604	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 29.06.41
5210620	тип 5	№21	0	620	1937	СССР		документ
5210624	тип 5	№21	0	624	1937	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит обломки фото
5210634	тип 5	№21	0	634	1937	СССР		44-й ИАП потерян 09.02.40
5210617	тип 5	№21	0	617	1937	СССР		М-62И рекордный потерян 03.10.37
5210660	тип 5	№21	0	660	1937	СССР		испытания 10.37 облегчен
5210661	тип 5	№21	0	660	1937	СССР		облегчен
5210669	тип 5	№21	0	669	1937	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
5210671	тип 5	№21	0	671	26.09.37	СССР		М-62И рекордный потерян 03.10.37
5210673	тип 5	№21	0	673	1937	СССР		документ
5210703	тип 5	№21	0	703	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
5210726	тип 5	№21	0	726	09.37	СССР		дефект
5210737	тип 5	№21	0	737	1937	СССР		документ
5210776	тип 5	№21	0	776	05.10.37	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5210788	тип 5	№21	0	788	1937	СССР		документ
5210802	тип 5	№21	0	802	09.37	СССР		испытания 11.37 ультра ШКАС
5210817	тип 5	№21	0	817	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП СБИТ 13.02.43
5210823	тип 5	№21	0	823	1937	СССР		38-й ИАП, 7-й ИАП сбит 06.01.40
5210826	тип 5	№21	0	826	1937	СССР		документ
5210828	тип 5	№21	0	828	1937	СССР		документ
5210832	тип 5	№21	0	832	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП
5210836	тип 5	№21	0	836	1937	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 23.12.39
5210849	тип 5	№21	0	849	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС подвесные баки испытания 1939
5210852	тип 5	№21	0	852	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 06.41
5210866	тип 5	№21	0	866	1937	СССР	1	25-й ИАП сбит 11.01.40
5210877	тип 5	№21	0	877	1937	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 07.10.41
5210879	тип 5	№21	0	879	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 04.07.41
5210886	тип 5	№21	0	886	1937	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 21.12.39
5210894	тип 5	№21	0	894	1937	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 30.07.41
5210896	тип 5	№21	0	896	1937	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
5210906	тип 5	№21	0	906	1937	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ сбит 04.04.42
5210912	тип 5	№21	0	912	1937	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 16.08.42
5210914	тип 5	№21	0	914	1937	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ столкновение в воздухе потерян 24.09.42
5210917	тип 5	№21	0	917	1937	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
5210918	тип 5	№21	0	918	1937	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.09.42
5210921	тип 5	№21	0	921	1937	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
5210931	тип 5	№21	0	931	1937	СССР		932-й ААСП
5210932	тип 5	№21	0	932	1937	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
5210942	тип 5	№21	0	942	1937	СССР		68-й ИАП потерян 24.01.40
5210953	тип 5	№21	0	953	1937	СССР		уничтожен на земле 1941 Витебск

521А11	тип 5	№21	А	11	1937	СССР		932-й САП сбит 25.10.42
521А15	тип 5	№21	А	15	1937	СССР		документ
521А30	тип 5	№21	А	30	1937	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 04.42
521А33	тип 5	№21	А	33	1937	СССР		163-й РАП потерян 16.01.42
521А39	тип 5	№21	А	39	1937	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 17.03.43
521А48	тип 5	№21	А	48	1937	СССР		документ
521А62	тип 5	№21	А	62	1937	СССР		документ
521А81	тип 5	№21	А	81	1937	СССР		19-й ИАП
521А88	тип 5	№21	А	88	1937	СССР		документ
521А96	тип 5	№21	А	96	1937	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 03.12.41
521А110	тип 5	№21	А	110	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 11.07.41
521А114	тип 5	№21	А	114	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 11.41
521А116	тип 5	№21	А	116	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 07.41
521А117	тип 5	№21	А	117	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 12.41
521А120	тип 5	№21	А	120	1937	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 07.09.42
521А121	тип 5	№21	А	121	1937	СССР		Чугуевское ВАУ, 728-й ИАП сбит обломки фото
521А123	тип 5	№21	А	123	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 28.06.41
521А124	тип 5	№21	А	124	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 25.06.41
521А127	тип 5	№21	А	127	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 06.41
521А131	тип 5	№21	А	131	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 28.09.41
521А133	тип 5	№21	А	133	09.37	СССР		СН
521А136	тип 5	№21	А	136	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
521А137	тип 5	№21	А	137	09.37	СССР		СН
521А139	тип 5	№21	А	139	09.37	СССР		СН
521А142	тип 5	№21	А	142	1937	СССР		документ
521А149	тип 5	№21	А	149	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 01.43
521А155	тип 5	№21	А	155	1937	СССР		документ
521А170	тип 5	№21	А	170	1937	СССР		документ
521А180	тип 5	№21	А	180	1937	СССР		629-й ИАП
521А198	тип 5	№21	А	198	1937	СССР		124-й ИАП потерян 25.05.41
521А217	тип 5	№21	А	217	1937	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 26.09.42
521А224	тип 5	№21	А	224	1937	СССР		документ
521А225	тип 5	№21	А	225	1937	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 04.42
521А226	тип 5	№21	А	226	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 11.41
521А238	тип 5	№21	А	238	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания радиатора 07.38
521А250	тип 5	№21	А	250	1937	СССР		ЦАГИ ТК потерян 27.07.39
521А251	тип 5	№21	А	251	1937	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
521А284	тип 5	№21	А	284	1937	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 15.08.42
521А286	тип 5	№21	А	286	1937	СССР		68-й ИАП потерян 15.01.40
521А290	тип 5	№21	А	290	1937	СССР		26-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-3 №4950 потерян 11.09.42
521А292	тип 5	№21	А	292	1937	СССР		68-й ИАП сбит 19.12.39
521А324	тип 5	№21	А	324		СССР		28-й ИАП
521А327	тип 5	№21	А	327		СССР		ЛФ
521А349	тип 5	№21	А	349		СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 17.08.41
521А366	тип 5	№21	А	366		СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 12.08.41
521А374	тип 5	№21	А	374		СССР		145-й ИАП сбит .07.41
521А375	тип 5	№21	А	375		СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 20.08.41
521А378	тип 5	№21	А	378		СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 27.12.39
521А379	тип 5	№21	А	379		СССР		19-й ИАП потерян 19.12.39
521А383	тип 5	№21	А	383		СССР		документ
521А387	тип 5	№21	А	387		СССР		44-й ИАП потерян 09.02.40
521А393	тип 5	№21	А	393		СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.07.41
521А394	тип 5	№21	А	394		СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.08.41
521А395	тип 5	№21	А	395		СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 28.05.42
521А399	тип 5	№21	А	399		СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.12.39
521А405	тип 5	№21	А	405		СССР	221	26-й ИАП
521А406	тип 5	№21	А	406		СССР		123-й ИАП таран 03.12.41
521А412	тип 5	№21	А	412		СССР		932-й ААСП
521А421	тип 5	№21	А	421		СССР		72-й ИАП, 27-й ИАП СФ
521А424	тип 5	№21	А	424		СССР		72-й ИАП, 27-й ИАП СФ сбит 16.07.43
521А430	тип 5	№21	А	430		СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 06.41
521А434	тип 5	№21	А	434		СССР		4 ШКАС М-25А эталон тип 10
521А441	тип 5	№21	А	441		СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 21.01.42
521А448	тип 5	№21	А	448		СССР		26-й ИАП
521А449	тип 5	№21	А	449		СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 16.02.40
521А453	тип 5	№21	А	453		СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 17.04.42
521А458	тип 5	№21	А	458		СССР		документ
521А461	тип 5	№21	А	461		СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 02.08.42
521А466	тип 5	№21	А	466		СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 22.07.41
521А470	тип 5	№21	А	470		СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 04.07.41
521А483	тип 5	№21	А	483	1937	СССР		документ
521А500	тип 5	№21	А	500	1938	СССР		13-я ОИАЭ, 12-я ОИАЭ сбит 14.03.42
521А501	тип 5	№21	А	501	1938	СССР		документ
521А502	тип 5	№21	А	502	1938	СССР		84-й ИАП
521А510	тип 5	№21	А	510	1938	СССР		лыжи
521А519	тип 5	№21	А	519	1938	СССР		лыжи
521А526	тип 5	№21	А	526	02.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
521А531	тип 5	№21	А	531	10.02.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
521А550	тип 5	№21	А	550	1938	СССР		документ
521А572	тип 5	№21	А	572	1938	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ сбит 04.04.42
521А622	тип 5	№21	А	622	1938	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 18.07.41
521А952	тип 5	№21	А	952	1938	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 08.06.42
521	тип 5	№21				СССР		68-й ИАП сбит 29.02.40

6211	УТИ	№21	нет	01	08.34	СССР		спарка
62120	УТИ	№21	нет	20	08.34	СССР		спарка

8211	УТИ-2	№21	нет	01	05.35	СССР		испытания 05.35
8212	УТИ-2	№21	нет	02	1935	СССР		
8213	УТИ-2	№21	нет	03	1935	СССР		
8214	УТИ-2	№21	нет	04	1935	СССР		документ
8215	УТИ-2	№21	нет	05	1935	СССР		документ
8216	УТИ-2	№21	нет	06	1935	СССР		документ
8217	УТИ-2	№21	нет	07	1935	СССР		авария 1936
8218	УТИ-2	№21	нет	08	1935	СССР		документ
8219	УТИ-2	№21	нет	09	1935	СССР		документ
82110	УТИ-2	№21	нет	10	1935	СССР		документ
82111	УТИ-2	№21	нет	11	1935	СССР		документ
82112	УТИ-2	№21	нет	12	1935	СССР		документ
82113	УТИ-2	№21	нет	13	1935	СССР		документ
82114	УТИ-2	№21	нет	14	1935	СССР		документ
82115	УТИ-2	№21	нет	15	1935	СССР		документ
82116	УТИ-2	№21	нет	16	1935	СССР		документ
82117	УТИ-2	№21	нет	17	1935	СССР		документ
82118	УТИ-2	№21	нет	18	1935	СССР		документ
82119	УТИ-2	№21	нет	19	1935	СССР		документ
82120	УТИ-2	№21	нет	20	12.35	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 17.07.36
82121	УТИ-2	№21	нет	21	1935	СССР		документ
82122	УТИ-2	№21	нет	22	12.35	СССР		
821163	УТИ-2	№21	нет	163	1936	СССР		дефект
821270	УТИ-2	№21	нет	270	1936	СССР		дефект
821278	УТИ-2	№21	нет	278	1937	СССР		дефект
821440	УТИ-2	№21	нет	440	1936	СССР		дефект
821613	УТИ-2	№21	нет	613	1937	СССР		дефект

9211	тип 9	№21	нет	01	27.12.37	СССР		6 ШКАС

102102	тип 10	№21	нет	02	1937	СССР		испытания вооружения
102130	тип 10	№21	нет	30	1938	СССР		документ
152133	УТИ-4	№21	нет	33	1938	СССР		документ
102134	тип 10	№21	нет	34	03.02.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС снихронные пул испытания 02.38
102151	тип 10	№21	нет	51	1938	СССР		испытания вооружения
102157	тип 10	№21	нет	57	1938	СССР		документ
102168	тип 10	№21	нет	68	1938	СССР		крылья новой конструкции
102175	тип 10	№21	нет	75	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС управление щитками испытания 1939
102180	тип 10	№21	нет	80	1938	СССР		163-й РАП потерян 05.07.41
102190	тип 10	№21	нет	90	1938	СССР		крылья новой конструкции
1021101	тип 10	№21	нет	101	1938	СССР		потерян 15.10.38
1021108	тип 10	№21	нет	108	1938	СССР		крылья новой конструкции
1021111	тип 10	№21	нет	111	1937	СССР		крылья новой конструкции
1021133	тип 10	№21	нет	133	1938	СССР		92-я ИАБР испытания 1938 СН
181021134	тип 10/18	№21	нет	134	1938	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 12.01.42
181021139	тип 10/18	№21	нет	139	1938	СССР		13-я ОИАЭ, 12-я ОИАЭ, 71-й ИАП КБФ столкновение с 2921758 потерян 03.09.42
1021151	тип 10	№21	нет	151	1938	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 30.09.42
1021152	тип 10	№21	нет	152	1938	СССР		документ
181021153	тип 10/18	№21	нет	153	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС переделан тип 18 испытания 1940
1021154	тип 10	№21	нет	154	29.03.38	Испания	CM-258	5.Esc сбит 03.11.38
1021161	тип 10	№21	нет	161	1938	Испания	1W6	националисты
181021162	тип 10/18	№21	нет	162	1938	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 25.07.41
1021190	тип 10	№21	нет	190	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1938
1021191	тип 10	№21	нет	191	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1938
1021195	тип 10	№21	нет	195	1938	СССР		4-й ИАП
1021216	тип 10	№21	нет	216	1938	СССР		документ
1021241	тип 10	№21	нет	241	07.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС облегчен
1021242	тип 10	№21	нет	242	07.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС облегчен
1021243	тип 10	№21	нет	243	07.38	СССР		629-й ИАП облегчен
1521250	УТИ-4	№21	нет	250	11.03.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.38
1021253	тип 10	№21	нет	253	1938	СССР		НИИ-3 РО-82
1021266	тип 10	№21	нет	266	1938	СССР		документ
1021295	тип 10	№21	нет	295	1938	СССР		документ
1021312	тип 10	№21	нет	312	1938	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 04.43
1021313	тип 10	№21	нет	313	16.08.38	СССР		56-й ИАП
1021316	тип 10	№21	нет	316	1938	СССР		документ
1021322	тип 10	№21	нет	322	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС новая консоль крыла испытания 1938-39
1021325	тип 10	№21	нет	316	1938	СССР		документ
1021332	тип 10	№21	нет	332	1938	СССР		СО 2 БС авария 20.05.39
1021350	тип 10	№21	нет	351	1939	СССР		445-й ИАП
1021351	тип 10	№21	нет	351	1938	СССР		ПАРМ
1021370	тип 10	№21	нет	370	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
1021371	тип 10	№21	нет	371	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 10.12.39
1021387	тип 10	№21	нет	387	1938	СССР		документ
1021392	тип 10	№21	нет	392	1938	СССР		авария при облете 04.12.38
1021409	тип 10	№21	нет	409	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 26.12.39
1021418	тип 10	№21	нет	418	1938	СССР		445-й ИАП
1521441	УТИ-4	№21	нет	441	1938	Испания		авария 08.09.38
1021448	тип 10	№21	нет	448	1938	Испания		
1021458	тип 10	№21	нет	458	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 20.12.39
1021471	тип 10	№21	нет	471	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП
1021475	тип 10	№21	нет	475	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
1021483	тип 10	№21	нет	483	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 11.41
1021488	тип 10	№21	нет	488	1938	СССР		975-й ИАП потерян 15.05.43
1021491	тип 10	№21	нет	491	1938	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 16.07.41
1021499	тип 10	№21	нет	499	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП
1021518	тип 10	№21	нет	518	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.39 серия 27
1021521	тип 10	№21	нет	521	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП
181021532	тип 10/18	№21	нет	532	1938	СССР		М-62 прототип тип 18 испытания 1939
181021539	тип 10/18	№21	нет	539	1938	СССР		М-62 прототип тип 18 испытания 1939
1021541	тип 10	№21	нет	541	1938	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 14.02.43
1021551	тип 10	№21	нет	551	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 11.07.41
1021552	тип 10	№21	нет	552	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 17.11.41
1021553	тип 10	№21	нет	553	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 27.06.41
1021570	тип 10	№21	нет	570	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП
1021574	тип 10	№21	нет	574	1938	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
1021576	тип 10	№21	нет	576	1938	Испания		
1021578	тип 10	№21	нет	578	1938	Испания		
1021581	тип 10	№21	нет	581	1938	Испания		
1021582	тип 10	№21	нет	582	1938	Испания		ТК испытания 07-09.39
1021588	тип 10	№21	нет	588	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 04.12.39, 1-я ВША
1021590	тип 10	№21	нет	590	1938	Испания		
1021592	тип 10	№21	нет	592	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с 1021601 потерян 08.12.39
1021596	тип 10	№21	нет	596	1938	Испания		
1021597	тип 10	№21	нет	597	1938	Испания		
1021598	тип 10	№21	нет	598	1938	Испания		
1021599	тип 10	№21	нет	599	1938	Испания		
1021600	тип 10	№21	нет	600	1938	Испания		
1021601	тип 10	№21	нет	601	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с 1021592 потерян 08.12.39
1021602	тип 10	№21	нет	602	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 06.41
1021606	тип 10	№21	нет	606	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 12.07.41
1021607	тип 10	№21	нет	607	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 10.12.39
1021609	тип 10	№21	нет	609	1938	Испания		
1021611	тип 10	№21	нет	611	1938	Испания		
1021612	тип 10	№21	нет	612	1938	Испания		
1021613	тип 10	№21	нет	613	1938	Испания		
1021615	тип 10	№21	нет	615	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 15.02.40
1021616	тип 10	№21	нет	616	1938	Испания		
1021617	тип 10	№21	нет	617	1939	Испания		
1021618	тип 10	№21	нет	618	1939	Испания		
1021619	тип 10	№21	нет	618	1939	Испания		
1021621	тип 10	№21	нет	621	1939	Испания		
1021623	тип 10	№21	нет	623	1939	Испания		
1021625	тип 10	№21	нет	625	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП захвачен 01.12.39 Финляндия
1021633	тип 10	№21	нет	633	1939	Испания		
1021638	тип 10	№21	нет	638	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 27.02.40
1021646	тип 10	№21	нет	646	1939	Испания		
1021681	тип 10	№21	нет	681	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС подв баки
1021683	тип 10	№21	нет	683	1939	СССР		445-й ИАП
1021686	тип 10	№21	нет	686	1939	СССР		445-й ИАП сбит 01.11.41
1021689	тип 10	№21	нет	689	1939	СССР		931-й ИАП авария 06.12.42
1021693	тип 10	№21	нет	693	1939	СССР		445-й ИАП
1021717	тип 10	№21	нет	717	1939	СССР		потерян при облете 11.03.39
1021718	тип 10	№21	нет	718	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
1021720	тип 10	№21	нет	720	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 29.06.41
1021721	тип 10	№21	нет	721	1939	СССР		445-й ИАП
1021727	тип 10	№21	нет	727	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 18.12.39
1021734	тип 10	№21	нет	734	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит 07.42
1021746	тип 10	№21	нет	746	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
1021771	тип 10	№21	нет	771	1939	СССР		документ
1021779	тип 10	№21	нет	779	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 23.12.39
1021781	тип 10	№21	нет	781	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС РСИ-3 испытания 1939
1021783	тип 10	№21	нет	783	1939	СССР		12-й ИАП КБФ
1021789	тип 10	№21	нет	789	1939	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ сбит 06.04.42
1021803	тип 10	№21	нет	803	1939	СССР		445-й ИАП
1021820	тип 10	№21	нет	820	1939	СССР		Вязниковская АШ потерян 10.41
1021828	тип 10	№21	нет	828	1939	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.08.42
1021847	тип 10	№21	нет	847	1939	СССР		документ
1021857	тип 10	№21	нет	857	1939	СССР		документ
10?21865	тип 10?	№21	нет	865	1939	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 28.05.43
1021878	тип 10	№21	нет	878	1939	СССР	95	22-й ИАП РС-82
1021879	тип 10	№21	нет	879	1939	СССР		22-й ИАП РС-82
1021880	тип 10	№21	нет	880	1939	СССР		22-й ИАП РС-82
1021881	тип 10	№21	нет	881	1939	СССР		22-й ИАП РС-82
1021882	тип 10	№21	нет	882	1939	СССР		22-й ИАП РС-82
1021913	тип 10	№21	нет	913	1939	СССР		документ

15211	УТИ-4	№21	нет	01	30.11.36	СССР		опытный

1521107	УТИ-4	№21	01	07	1940	СССР		документ
1521110	УТИ-4	№21	01	10	1940	СССР		документ
1521112	УТИ-4	№21	01	12	1940	СССР		документ
1521117	УТИ-4	№21	01	17	1940	СССР		документ
1521119	УТИ-4	№21	01	19	1940	СССР		документ
1521123	УТИ-4	№21	01	23	1940	СССР		документ
1521127	УТИ-4	№21	01	27	1940	СССР		документ
1521128	УТИ-4	№21	01	28	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1521133	УТИ-4	№21	01	33	1940	СССР		документ
1521142	УТИ-4	№21	01	42	1940	СССР		документ
1521145	УТИ-4	№21	01	45	1940	СССР		документ
1521146	УТИ-4	№21	01	46	1940	СССР		документ
1521153	УТИ-4	№21	01	53	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
1521155	УТИ-4	№21	01	55	1940	СССР		документ
1521157	УТИ-4	№21	01	57	1940	СССР		БВАШП потерян 23.08.44
1521165	УТИ-4	№21	01	65	1940	СССР		45-й ГвИАП
1521173	УТИ-4	№21	01	73	1940	СССР		документ
1521185	УТИ-4	№21	01	85	1940	СССР		документ
1521186	УТИ-4	№21	01	86	1940	СССР		документ
15211100	УТИ-4	№21	01	100	1940	СССР		документ
1521201	УТИ-4	№21	02	01	1940	СССР		249-й ГвИАП
152127	УТИ-4	№21	02	07	1940	СССР		249-й ГвИАП
1521211	УТИ-4	№21	02	11	1940	СССР		документ
1521214	УТИ-4	№21	02	14	1940	СССР		документ
1521219	УТИ-4	№21	02	19	1940	СССР		документ
1521225	УТИ-4	№21	02	25	1940	СССР		57-й ГвИАП
1521227	УТИ-4	№21	02	27	1940	СССР		документ
1521232	УТИ-4	№21	02	32	1940	СССР		документ
1521234	УТИ-4	№21	02	34	1940	СССР		документ
1521237	УТИ-4	№21	02	37	1940	СССР		документ
1521238	УТИ-4	№21	02	38	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1521239	УТИ-4	№21	02	39	1940	СССР		документ
1521244	УТИ-4	№21	02	44	1940	СССР		документ
1521255	УТИ-4	№21	02	55	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1521257	УТИ-4	№21	02	57	1940	СССР		документ
1521262	УТИ-4	№21	02	62	1940	СССР		документ
1521269	УТИ-4	№21	02	69	1940	СССР		документ
1521270	УТИ-4	№21	02	70	1940	СССР		документ
1521286	УТИ-4	№21	02	86	1940	СССР		документ
1521294	УТИ-4	№21	02	94	1940	СССР		документ
1521298	УТИ-4	№21	02	98	1940	СССР		718-й ИАП
1521304	УТИ-4	№21	03	04	1940	СССР		документ
1521309	УТИ-4	№21	03	09	1940	СССР		4-я ВА
1521316	УТИ-4	№21	03	16	1940	СССР		документ
1521318	УТИ-4	№21	03	18	1940	СССР		документ
1521320	УТИ-4	№21	03	20	1940	СССР		документ
1521321	УТИ-4	№21	03	21	1940	СССР		документ
1521327	УТИ-4	№21	03	27	1940	СССР		документ
1521344	УТИ-4	№21	03	44	1940	СССР		Упр.ВВС КБФ сбит 01.01.42
1521350	УТИ-4	№21	03	50	1940	СССР		документ
1521360	УТИ-4	№21	03	60	1940	СССР		документ
1521370	УТИ-4	№21	03	70	1940	СССР		БВАШП потерян 26.08.44
152144	УТИ-4	№21	04	04	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 08.09.42 УТИ-4Б
1521421	УТИ-4	№21	04	21	1940	СССР		4-я ВА
1521422	УТИ-4	№21	04	22	1940	СССР		документ
1521424	УТИ-4	№21	04	24	1940	СССР		документ
1521428	УТИ-4	№21	04	28	1940	СССР		документ
1521440	УТИ-4	№21	04	40	21.09.40	СССР	440	фото ЦВМА
1521454	УТИ-4	№21	04	54	1940	СССР		484-й ИАП, 16-й ГвИАП, 484-й ИАП
1521465	УТИ-4	№21	04	65	1940	СССР		документ
1521478	УТИ-4	№21	04	78	1940	СССР		документ
152154	УТИ-4	№21	05	04	1941	СССР		249-й ГвИАП
1521541	УТИ-4	№21	05	41	1941	СССР		документ
1521543	УТИ-4	№21	05	43	1941	СССР		документ
1521552	УТИ-4	№21	05	52	1941	СССР		документ
1521577	УТИ-4	№21	05	77	1941	СССР		718-й ИАП
1521580	УТИ-4	№21	05	80	1941	СССР		документ
1521623	УТИ-4	№21	06	23	1941	СССР		229-я ИАД
1521673	УТИ-4	№21	06	73	1941	СССР		документ
1521698	УТИ-4	№21	06	98	1941	СССР		документ
1521746	УТИ-4	№21	07	46	1941	СССР		документ
1521748	УТИ-4	№21	07	48	1941	СССР		документ
1521762	УТИ-4	№21	07	62	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
1521786	УТИ-4	№21	07	86	1941	СССР		документ
1521788	УТИ-4	№21	07	88	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
1521794	УТИ-4	№21	07	94	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
15217100	УТИ-4	№21	07	100	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
15218100	УТИ-4	№21	08	100	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
152192	УТИ-4	№21	09	02	1941	СССР		975-й ИАП потерян 04.43
1521953	УТИ-4	№21	09	53	1941	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 24.04.43
1521974	УТИ-4	№21	09	74	1941	СССР		16-й ГвИАП,
1521983	УТИ-4	№21	09	83	1941	СССР	СССР-И527	завод №21

11211	УТИ-3	№21	нет	01	03.36	СССР		М-58
12211	тип 12	№21	нет	01	1937	СССР		
12219	тип 12	№21	нет	09	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01.38
122116	тип 12	№21	нет	16	1937	СССР		
122119	тип 12	№21	нет	19	08.37	СССР		испытания 08-09.37
122133	тип 12	№21	нет	33		СССР		спецустановка
122134	тип 12	№21	нет	34		СССР		спецустановка
16211	тип 16	№21	нет	01	1939	СССР		ШВАК
16212	тип 16	№21	нет	02	1939	СССР		ШВАК
16213	тип 16	№21	нет	03	1939	СССР		ШВАК
17215	тип 17	№21	нет	05	1939	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
172116	тип 17	№21	нет	16	1939	СССР		495-й ИАП
172119	тип 17	№21	нет	19	1939	СССР		документ
172124	тип 17	№21	нет	24	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.39 головной
172132	тип 17	№21	нет	32	1939	СССР		17-й ЗАП потерян 23.06.42
172133	тип 17	№21	нет	33	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 1942
172143	тип 17	№21	нет	43	1939	СССР		Вязниковская АШ потерян 10.41
172150	тип 17	№21	нет	50	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП потерян 21.12.39
172162	тип 17	№21	нет	62	1939	СССР		документ
172164	тип 17	№21	нет	64	1939	СССР		191-й ИАП
172168	тип 17	№21	нет	68	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ  сбит 1942
172172	тип 17	№21	нет	72	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ  сбит 1942
172173	тип 17	№21	нет	73	1939	СССР		191-й ИАП
172175	тип 17	№21	нет	75	1939	СССР		19-й ИАП
172177	тип 17	№21	нет	77	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ  сбит 07.42
172182	тип 17	№21	нет	82	1939	СССР		191-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41
172187	тип 17	№21	нет	87	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП потерян на земле 26.12.39
172198	тип 17	№21	нет	98	1939	СССР		19-й ИАП
1721103	тип 17	№21	нет	103	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.39
1721106	тип 17	№21	нет	106	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 26.01.40
1721108	тип 17	№21	нет	108	1939	СССР		80-й САП
1721114	тип 17	№21	нет	114	1939	СССР		документ
1721117	тип 17	№21	нет	117	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 18.07.41
1721121	тип 17	№21	нет	121	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 15.07.41
1721124	тип 17	№21	нет	124	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 10.07.41
1721125	тип 17	№21	нет	125	1939	СССР		80-й САП
1721127	тип 17	№21	нет	127	1939	СССР		80-й САП
1721135	тип 17	№21	нет	135	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 09.41
1721138	тип 17	№21	нет	138	1939	СССР		20-й ИАП, 145-й ИАП сбит 06.02.40
1721143	тип 17	№21	нет	143	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 04.08.41
1721149	тип 17	№21	нет	149	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 25.06.41
1721152	тип 17	№21	нет	152	07.03.39	СССР		80-й САП, 145-й ИАП потерян 07.41
1721155	тип 17	№21	нет	155	1939	СССР		80-й САП потерян 01.01.40
1721156	тип 17	№21	нет	156	1939	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 24.07.41
1721157	тип 17	№21	нет	157	27.02.39	СССР		80-й САП
1721165	тип 17	№21	нет	165	1939	СССР		19-й ИАП
1721166	тип 17	№21	нет	166	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 26.01.40
1721168	тип 17	№21	нет	168	1939	СССР		документ
1721173	тип 17	№21	нет	173	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 07.41
1721177	тип 17	№21	нет	177	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 10.03.40
1721178	тип 17	№21	нет	178	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 11.08.41
1721180	тип 17	№21	нет	180	22.03.39	СССР		80-й САП
1721184	тип 17	№21	нет	184	1939	СССР		145-й ИАП
1721186	тип 17	№21	нет	186	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 29.08.41
1721187	тип 17	№21	нет	187	1939	СССР		плоский штопор 1939
1721191	тип 17	№21	нет	191	1939	СССР		25-й ИАП сбит 28.02.40
1721192	тип 17	№21	нет	192	1939	СССР		22-й ИАП, 25-й ИАП сбит 28.02.40
1721195	тип 17	№21	нет	195	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 04.42
1721196	тип 17	№21	нет	196	1939	СССР	1	44-й ИАП потерян 20.01.40
1721199	тип 17	№21	нет	199	1939	СССР		документ
1721200	тип 17	№21	нет	200	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 15.08.41
1721201	тип 17	№21	нет	201	1939	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ столкновение на земле с ТБ-3 потерян 15.05.43
1721202	тип 17	№21	нет	202	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 07.09.41
1721204	тип 17	№21	нет	204	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 07.09.41
1721207	тип 17	№21	нет	207	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ, 11-й ИАП КБФ сбит 19.08.43
1721209	тип 17	№21	нет	209	1939	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ потерян 01-06.41
1721216	тип 17	№21	нет	216	1939	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
1721222	тип 17	№21	нет	222	1939	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ потерян 01-06.41
1721229	тип 17	№21	нет	229	1939	СССР		563-й ИАП сбит 10-12.41
1721251	тип 17	№21	нет	251	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1721252	тип 17	№21	нет	252	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1721255	тип 17	№21	нет	255	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
1721261	тип 17	№21	нет	261	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
1721264	тип 17	№21	нет	264	1939	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 23.07.41
1721269	тип 17	№21	нет	269	1939	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
1721272	тип 17	№21	нет	272	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 1942
1721277	тип 17	№21	нет	277	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941 фото ЦВМА лыжи ФКП
1721279	тип 17	№21	нет	279	1939	СССР	35	13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 24.09.41
1721284	тип 17	№21	нет	284	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1721286	тип 17	№21	нет	286	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1721304	тип 17	№21	нет	304	1939	СССР		документ

24П21В28	тип 24П	№21	В	28	1939	СССР		171-й ИАП потерян 19.08.41
1721Г36	тип 17	№21	Г	36	22.07.39	СССР		документ
24П21Г43	тип 24П	№21	Г	43	1939	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
24П21Г45	тип 24П	№21	Г	45	1939	СССР		24-й ИАП потерян 27.06.41
1721Г48	тип 17	№21	Г	48	1939	СССР		421-й ИАП потерян 13.07.41
2721Г51	тип 17	№21	Г	51	1939	СССР		36-й ИАП потерян 1942
24Р21Г72	тип 24Р	№21	Г	72	1939	СССР		36-й ИАП сбит 22.10.42
2721Г80	тип 27	№21	Г	80	1939	СССР		36-й ИАП сбит 25.08.42
2721Г91	тип 27	№21	Г	91	1939	СССР		72-й САП, 27-й ИАП СФ потерян 10.03.43
27П21Г93	тип 27	№21	Г	93	1939	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 28.12.41
2721Г95	тип 27/29	№21	Г	95	08.02.40	СССР		прототип Тип 29 испытания 02.40
2721Г97	тип 27	№21	Г	97	1939	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ потерян 10.02.40
2721Г99	тип 27	№21	Г	99	1939	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 25.09.41
2721Д4	тип 27	№21	Д	04	1939	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 31.07.41
2721Д5	тип 27	№21	Д	05	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 10.08.41
2721Д6	тип 27	№21	Д	06	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 1942
2721Д11	тип 27	№21	Д	11	1939	СССР		795-й ИАП сбит 26.05.43
2721Д12	тип 27	№21	Д	12	1939	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 26.07.41
2721Д13	тип 27	№21	Д	13	1939	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 27.07.41
24П21Д14	тип 24П	№21	Д	14	1939	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 11.02.43
2721Д15	тип 27	№21	Д	15	1939	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 21.10.41
24П21Д20	тип 24П	№21	Д	20	1939	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит18.04.43
2721Д21	тип 27	№21	Д	21	1939	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 26.05.43
2721Д25	тип 27	№21	Д	25	1939	СССР		24-й ИАП потерян 25.07.41
24П21Д27	тип 24П	№21	Д	27	1939	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2721Д31	тип 27	№21	Д	31	1939	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 11.07.41
2721Д33	тип 27	№21	Д	33	1939	СССР		72-й САП сбит 16.07.41
2721Д34	тип 27	№21	Д	34	1939	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 12.07.41
24П21Д37	тип 24П	№21	Д	37	1939	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
27П21Д42	тип 27П	№21	Д	42	1939	СССР		72-й САП сбит 06.08.41
27П21Д43	тип 27П	№21	Д	43	1939	СССР		16-й ИАП сбит 25.10.41
27П21Д45	тип 27П	№21	Д	45	1939	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ, 4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 23.02.43
27П21Д46	тип 27П	№21	Д	46	1939	СССР		72-й САП, 27-й ИАП СФ сбит 13.08.42
27П21Д53	тип 27П	№21	Д	53	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП потерян 13.02.40
27П21Д54	тип 27П	№21	Д	54	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 02.02.40 Финляндия VH-201
27П21Д58	тип 27П	№21	Д	58	1939	СССР		25-й ИАП, 149-й ИАП потерян 13.02.40
24П21Д60	тип 24П	№21	Д	60	1939	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 04.02.43
27П21Д62	тип 27П	№21	Д	62	1939	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит по ошибке 15.08.41
24П21Д65	тип 24П	№21	Д	65	1939	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
24П21Д67	тип 24П	№21	Д	67	1939	СССР		116-й ИАП, 975-й ИАП
24П21Д70	тип 24П	№21	Д	70	1939	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
24П21Д89	тип 24П	№21	Д	89	1939	СССР		36-й ИАП сбит 22.10.42
24П21Д100	тип 24П	№21	Д	100	1939	СССР		36-й ИАП потерян 11.08.42
1521ОЕ16	УТИ-4	№21	Е	16	1939	СССР		документ
1521ОЕ25	УТИ-4	№21	Е	25	1939	СССР		документ
1521ОЕ51	УТИ-4	№21	Е	51	1939	СССР		документ
2421Е106	тип 24	№21	Е	106	1939	СССР		178-й ИАП
18П21Е136	тип 18П	№21	Е	136	1939	СССР		документ
24П21Ж4	тип 24П	№21	Ж	04	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 11.10.41
1521ОЖ13	УТИ-4	№21	Ж	13	1940	СССР		документ
24П21Ж14	тип 24П	№21	Ж	14	1940	СССР		17-й ИАП
2421Ж16	тип 24	№21	Ж	16	1940	СССР	346	36-й ИАП потерян 22.05.41
24П21Ж19	тип 24П	№21	Ж	19	1940	СССР		72-й САП, 2-й ГвИАП потерян 05.02.42
1521ОЖ22	УТИ-4	№21	Ж	22	1940	СССР		документ
24П21Ж24	тип 24П	№21	Ж	24	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 1942
24П21Ж25	тип 24П	№21	Ж	25	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 11.10.41
24П21Ж27	тип 24П	№21	Ж	27	1940	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 29.09.41
24П21Ж29	тип 24П	№21	Ж	29	07.40	СССР		72-й САП, 27-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
24П21Ж31	тип 24П	№21	Ж	31	1940	СССР		72-й САП, 20-й ИАП потерян 30.05.45
24П21Ж33	тип 24П	№21	Ж	33	1940	СССР		72-й САП, 3-я АГ
24П21Ж34	тип 24П	№21	Ж	34	1940	СССР		178-й ИАП
2421Ж36	тип 24	№21	Ж	36	1940	СССР		документ
24П21Ж38	тип 24П	№21	Ж	38	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП потерян 14.08.41
24П21Ж39	тип 24П	№21	Ж	39	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП потерян 05.07.41
24П21Ж40	тип 24П	№21	Ж	40	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП
24П21Ж45	тип 24П	№21	Ж	45	1940	СССР		72-й САП сбит 19.07.41
24П21Ж46	тип 24П	№21	Ж	46	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
24П21Ж51	тип 24П	№21	Ж	51	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41
24П21Ж54	тип 24П	№21	Ж	54	1940	СССР		72-й САП потерян 29.06.41
24П21Ж56	тип 24П	№21	Ж	56	1940	СССР		178-й ИАП
24П21Ж63	тип 24П	№21	Ж	63	1940	СССР		436-й ИАП потерян 1942
24П21Ж64	тип 24П	№21	Ж	64	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 27.10.41
24П21Ж66	тип 24П	№21	Ж	66	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП сбит 04.11.41
24П21Ж67	тип 24П	№21	Ж	67	1940	СССР		177-й ИАП
24П21Ж69	тип 24П	№21	Ж	69	1940	СССР	3	92-я ИАБР, 178-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41 испытания 08.40
24П21Ж70	тип 24П	№21	Ж	70	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП уничтожен отходе 07.10.41
24П21Ж71	тип 24П	№21	Ж	71	1940	СССР		421-й ИАП потерян 06.08.41
24П21Ж72	тип 24П	№21	Ж	72	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 11.10.41
24П21Ж75	тип 24П	№21	Ж	75	1940	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 23.07.41
24П21Ж80	тип 24П	№21	Ж	80	1940	СССР		72-й САП потерян 26.06.41
15210Ж81	УТИ-4	№21	Ж	81	08.39	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.39
15210Ж82	УТИ-4	№21	Ж	82	08.39	СССР		документ
24П21Ж86	тип 24П	№21	Ж	86	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП потерян 27.11.41
24П21Ж91	тип 24П	№21	Ж	91	1940	СССР		72-й САП
24П21Ж93	тип 24П	№21	Ж	93	1940	СССР		72-й САП
24П21Ж94	тип 24П	№21	Ж	94	1940	СССР		72-й САП
28П21З3	тип 28П	№21	З	03	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
24П21З5	тип 24П	№21	З	05	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП потерян 02.12.41
24П21З6	тип 24П	№21	З	06	04.40	СССР		испытания 05.40 эталон 1940
24П21З10	тип 24П	№21	З	10	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП потерян 04.10.41
24П21З11	тип 24П	№21	З	11	1940	СССР		36-й ИАП сбит 11.08.42
24П21З14	тип 24П	№21	З	14	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП
1821З17	тип 18	№21	З	17	1940	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 1942
24П21З18	тип 24П	№21	З	18	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП
2421319	тип 24	№21	З	19	1940	СССР	9	123-й ИАП сбит 28.09.42 ZK-JIN
2421З21	тип 24	№21	З	21	1940	СССР	21	4-й ГвИАП КБФ, 11-й ИАП КБФ
24П21З32	тип 24П	№21	З	32	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2421З36	тип 24П	№21	З	36	1940	СССР		документ
2421З38	тип 24	№21	З	38	1940	СССР		123-й ИАП потерян 27.03.42
24П21З40	тип 24П	№21	З	40	1940	СССР		72-й САП потерян 17.07.41
2421З44	тип 24	№21	З	44	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
24П21З47	тип 24П	№21	З	47	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2821З50	тип 28	№21	З	50	1940	СССР		445-й ИАП
24П21З56	тип 24П	№21	З	56	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2421З59	тип 24	№21	З	59	1940	СССР		178-й ИАП
2421З61	тип 24	№21	З	61	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
2421З62	тип 24	№21	З	62	1940	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
2821З63	тип 28	№21	З	63	1940	СССР		72-й САП уничтожен на земле 17.07.41
2821З65	тип 28	№21	З	65	1940	СССР		документ
24П21З67	тип 24П	№21	З	67	1940	СССР		72-й САП уничтожен на земле 29.06.41
24П21З69	тип 24П	№21	З	69	1940	СССР		72-й САП уничтожен на земле 29.06.41
24П21З72	тип 24П	№21	З	72	1940	СССР		72-й САП потерян 29.06.41
2421З73	тип 24	№21	З	73	1940	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 14.02.43
2421З74	тип 24	№21	З	74	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 07.42
2421З77	тип 24	№21	З	77	1940	СССР		13-я ОАЭ КБФ сбит 08.08.41
2421З86	тип 24	№21	З	86	1940	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ сбит 23.06.42
2421З94	тип 24	№21	З	94	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
2421З95	тип 24/28	№21	З	95	05.08.40	СССР	51	72-й САП Сафонов потерян 24.01.43
2821З100	тип 28	№21	З	100	1940	СССР		документ
24П21И6	тип 24	№21	И	06	1940	СССР		495-й ИАП
2421И7	тип 24	№21	И	07	1940	СССР		19-й ИАП потерян 24.06.41
2421И19	тип 24	№21	И	19	1940	СССР		19-й ИАП потерян 28.06.41
2421И22	тип 24	№21	И	22	1940	СССР		72-й САП потерян 28.11.41
24П21И38	тип 24П	№21	И	38	1940	СССР		495-й  ИАП потерян 07.10.41
2421И31	тип 24	№21	И	31	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 11.08.41
2421И33	тип 24	№21	И	33	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 19.08.41
2421И36	тип 24	№21	И	36	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит 07.42
2421И38	тип 24	№21	И	38	1940	СССР		17-й ИАП
2421И44	тип 24	№21	И	44	1940	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 12.08.41
24П21И47	тип 24П	№21	И	47	1940	СССР		72-й САП, 27-й ИАП СФ сбит 23.06.42
2721И48	тип 27	№21	И	48	1940	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 04.12.41
24П21И50	тип 24П	№21	И	50	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2421К16	тип 24П	№21	К	16	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 10.05.43
1821К31	тип 18	№21	К	31	1939	СССР		25-й ИАП сбит 05.03.40
1821К35	тип 18	№21	К	35	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ потерян 16.11.41
1821К37	тип 18	№21	К	37	1939	СССР		123-й ИАП, 7-й ИАП сбит 02.08.42
1821К40	тип 18	№21	К	40	1939	СССР		123-й ИАП потерян на земле 28.03.42
1821К44	тип 18	№21	К	44	1939	СССР		156-й ИАП
1821К49	тип 18	№21	К	49	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП потерян 23.07.41
1821К50	тип 18	№21	К	50	1939	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 03.12.41
1821К54	тип 18	№21	К	54	1939	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 21.08.41
1821К58	тип 18	№21	К	58	1939	СССР		19-й ИАП
1821К64	тип 18	№21	К	64	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 21.07.41
1821К68	тип 18	№21	К	68	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 19.07.41
1821К72	тип 18	№21	К	72	1939	СССР	526	50-й ИАП потерян 04.03.41
1821К75	тип 18	№21	К	75	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1821К76	тип 18	№21	К	76	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1821К80	тип 18	№21	К	80	1939	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
1821К83	тип 18	№21	К	83	09.39	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1821К87	тип 18	№21	К	87	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
1821К92	тип 18	№21	К	92	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ сбит 18.11.41
1821К97	тип 18	№21	К	97	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ
1821Л23	тип 18	№21	Л	23	1939	СССР		495-й ИАП сбит 08.10.41
1821Л27	тип 18	№21	Л	27	1939	СССР		4-й ГвИАП потерян 07.42
2921Л39	тип 29	№21	Л	39	1939	СССР		127-й ИАП сбит 17.02.42
1821Л45	тип 18	№21	Л	45	1939	СССР		72-й САП, бз СФ
1821Л62	тип 18	№21	Л	62	1939	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
1821Л63	тип 18	№21	Л	63	1939	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ потерян 06.41
1821Л81	тип 18	№21	Л	81	1939	СССР		документ
1821Л82	тип 18	№21	Л	82	1939	СССР		72-й САП, 27-й ИАП СФ потерян 21.01.43
1821М28	тип 18	№21	М	28	1939	СССР		177-й ИАП
18П21М44	тип 18П	№21	М	44	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП потерян 03.03.40
18П21М45	тип 18П	№21	М	45	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП потерян 13.02.40
1821М53	тип 18	№21	М	53	1939	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит обломки фото
1821М54	тип 18	№21	М	54	1939	СССР		195-й ИАП
1821М65	тип 18	№21	М	65	1939	СССР		уничтожен на земле 1941
1821М69	тип 18	№21	М	69	1939	СССР		документ
1821М71	тип 18	№21	М	71	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 21.09.41
1821М72	тип 18	№21	М	72	1939	СССР		158-й ИАП таран 25.08.41
1821М73	тип 18	№21	М	73	1939	СССР		123-й ИАП потерян 12.11.41
1821М74	тип 18	№21	М	74	1939	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 08.09.41
1821М76	тип 18	№21	М	76	1939	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 01.12.41
1821М89	тип 18	№21	М	89	1939	СССР		17-й ИАП, 495-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 11.10.41
1821М91	тип 18	№21	М	91	1939	СССР		документ

19211	тип 19	№21	нет	01	1939	СССР		СН
19212	тип 19	№21	нет	02	1939	СССР		СН
19213	тип 19	№21	нет	03	1939	СССР		СН
24213	тип 24	№21	нет	03	07.39	СССР		испытания 07.39
24214	тип 24	№21	нет	04	11.39	СССР		испытания 11.39
24230	тип 24	№21	нет	30	1939	СССР		документ
24236	тип 24	№21	нет	36	1939	СССР		документ
24249	тип 24	№21	нет	49	1939	СССР		документ
24284	тип 24	№21	нет	84	1939	СССР		документ

292111	тип 29	№21	01	01	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП захвачен 08.07.41
292112	тип 29	№21	01	02	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
28П2113	тип 28П	№21	01	03	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
292114	тип 29	№21	01	04	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
292115	тип 29	№21	01	05	07.40	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 09.07.41
292116	тип 29	№21	01	06	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-10.40
292117	тип 29	№21	01	07	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
292118	тип 29	№21	01	08	07.40	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 1942
292119	тип 29	№21	01	09	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
2921110	тип 29	№21	01	10	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
2921111	тип 29	№21	01	11	07.10	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 23.09.41
2921112	тип 29	№21	01	12	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
2921113	тип 29	№21	01	13	07.40	СССР		158-й ИАП потерян 04.07.41
2921114	тип 29	№21	01	14	07.40	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 18.07.41
2921115	тип 29	№21	01	15	07.40	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 23.08.41
2921117	тип 29	№21	01	17	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
2921118	тип 29	№21	01	18	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
2821121	тип 28	№21	01	21	1940	СССР		испытания 1940
2921124	тип 29	№21	01	24	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
28П21125	тип 28П	№21	01	25	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 03.05.43
2921126	тип 29	№21	01	26	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
2921128	тип 29	№21	01	28	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 1941
2921129	тип 29	№21	01	29	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 28.06.41
2921134	тип 29	№21	01	34	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
2921136	тип 29	№21	01	36	07.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.40
2921137	тип 29	№21	01	37	07.40	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 19.07.41
2921138	тип 29	№21	01	38	07.40	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921139	тип 29	№21	01	39	07.40	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 04.07.41
2921141	тип 29	№21	01	41	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ столкновение с МиГ-3 потерян 04.07.41
2921142	тип 29	№21	01	42	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2921143	тип 29	№21	01	43	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 04.07.41
2921144	тип 29	№21	01	44	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 21.08.41
2921167	тип 29	№21	01	67	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 19.08.41
2921181	тип 29	№21	01	81	1940	СССР		ремонт завод №99
29211100	тип 29	№21	01	100	1940	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 18.07.41
292125	тип 29	№21	02	05	1940	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
282127	тип 28	№21	02	07	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
292129	тип 29	№21	02	09	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 30.09.42
2921212	тип 29	№21	02	12	05.10.40	СССР		фото ЦВМА лыжи ФКП
2921214	тип 29	№21	02	14	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ столкновение с МиГ-3 потерян 04.07.41
2821215	тип 29	№21	02	15	1940	СССР		85-й ИАП сбит 15.04.42
2921216	тип 29	№21	02	16	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 18.07.41
2921219	тип 29	№21	02	19	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ потерян 15.07.41
2921221	тип 29	№21	02	21	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП потерян 07.07.41
2921223	тип 29	№21	02	23	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 03.09.41
2921225	тип 29	№21	02	25	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 12.08.41
2921228	тип 29	№21	02	28	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП
2421234	тип 24	№21	02	34	1940	СССР	34	197-й ИАП ZK-JIO
2921228	тип 29	№21	02	28	1940	СССР		сбит 12.41
2921230	тип 29	№21	02	30	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП
2921231	тип 29	№21	02	31	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2921237	тип 29	№21	02	37	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
2921239	тип 29	№21	02	39	1940	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 14.02.42
2921243	тип 29	№21	02	43	1940	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
2921245	тип 29	№21	02	45	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 04.07.41
2921246	тип 29	№21	02	46	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 09.09.41
2921247	тип 29	№21	02	47	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
2921249	тип 29	№21	02	49	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
2921251	тип 29	№21	02	51	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 17-29.09.41
2921252	тип 29	№21	02	52	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 123-й ИАП потерян 05.12.41
2921254	тип 29	№21	02	54	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921255	тип 29	№21	02	55	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП потерян 07.07.41
2921256	тип 29	№21	02	56	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 07.07.41
2921257	тип 29	№21	02	57	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 84-й ИАП сбит 04.42
2921262	тип 29	№21	02	62	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП потерян 11.09.41
2921263	тип 29	№21	02	63	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 23.09.41
2921264	тип 29	№21	02	64	1940	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ сбит 18.10.41
2921265	тип 29	№21	02	65	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 28.08.41
2921266	тип 29	№21	02	66	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 11.09.41
2921267	тип 29	№21	02	67	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41
2421274	тип 24	№21	02	74	1940	СССР		ВВС ВМФ испытания
2921282	тип 29	№21	02	82	1940	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2921286	тип 29	№21	02	86	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП таран потерян 10.07.41
2921288	тип 29	№21	02	88	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 26-й ИАП потерян 09.10.41
2921289	тип 29	№21	02	89	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП
2921290	тип 29	№21	02	90	1940	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2921293	тип 29	№21	02	93	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 23.09.41
2921294	тип 29	№21	02	94	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 24.08.41
2921295	тип 29	№21	02	95	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП потерян 10.41
2921298	тип 29	№21	02	98	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921299	тип 29	№21	02	99	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 01.08.41
292131	тип 29	№21	03	01	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП потерян 09-10.41
292132	тип 29	№21	03	02	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
292133	тип 29	№21	03	03	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
292134	тип 29	№21	03	04	07.40	СССР		154-й ИАП потерян 07.07.41
292137	тип 29	№21	03	07	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 23.07.41
292138	тип 29	№21	03	08	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
292139	тип 29	№21	03	09	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП потерян 20.08.41
2921310	тип 29	№21	03	10	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 123-й ИАП сбит 01.12.41
2921311	тип 29	№21	03	11	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП потерян 07.07.41
2921316	тип 29	№21	03	16	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 18.08.41
2921318	тип 29	№21	03	18	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП, 71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 18.08.42
2921321	тип 29	№21	03	21	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
2921322	тип 29	№21	03	22	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП потерян 09.09.41
2921325	тип 29	№21	03	25	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
2921326	тип 29	№21	03	26	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921327	тип 29	№21	03	27	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
2921328	тип 29	№21	03	28	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 09.07.41
2921329	тип 29	№21	03	29	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП
2921330	тип 29	№21	03	30	1940	СССР	10	потерян Борисоглебск
2921331	тип 29	№21	03	31	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП таран 04.07.41
2921333	тип 29	№21	03	33	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 20.07.41
2921335	тип 29	№21	03	35	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 07.07.41
2921336	тип 29	№21	03	36	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП потерян 21.07.41
2921337	тип 29	№21	03	37	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП
2921339	тип 29	№21	03	39	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП потерян 12.08.41
2921342	тип 29	№21	03	42	1940	СССР	6	161-й ИАП
2921343	тип 29	№21	03	43	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
2921344	тип 29	№21	03	44	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП, 123-й ИАП сбит 23.07.42
2921345	тип 29	№21	03	45	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 06.07.41
2921347	тип 29	№21	03	47	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП, ВАШ Веретье, 7-й ИАП
2921349	тип 29	№21	03	49	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП, ВАШ Веретье, 7-й ИАП
2921351	тип 29	№21	03	51	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП столкновение с №2921263 потерян 01.07.41
2921353	тип 29	№21	03	53	1940	СССР	 	5-й ИАП, 13-й ИАП КБФ
2921358	тип 29	№21	03	58	1940	СССР	 	154-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41
2921359	тип 29	№21	03	59	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
2921363	тип 29	№21	03	63	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 07.07.41
2921366	тип 29	№21	03	66	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП, 4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 30.09.42
2921367	тип 29	№21	03	67	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1942
2921368	тип 29	№21	03	68	1940	СССР	8	161-й ИАП потерян на земле
2921369	тип 29	№21	03	69	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 19.08.41
2921372	тип 29	№21	03	72	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921374	тип 29	№21	03	74	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП сбит 27.08.41
2921375	тип 29	№21	03	75	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 23.08.41
2921376	тип 29	№21	03	76	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП, 156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 21.08.41
2821378	тип 28	№21	03	78	1940	СССР		16-й ИАП сбит 12.11.41
2921383	тип 29	№21	03	83	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 04.07.41
2921386	тип 29	№21	03	86	1940	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 26.07.41
2921389	тип 29	№21	03	89	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
2921392	тип 29	№21	05	92	1940	СССР		155-й ИАП
2921393	тип 29	№21	05	93	1940	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 1942
2921396	тип 29	№21	03	96	1940	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 29.05.42
2921399	тип 29	№21	03	99	1940	СССР		3-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 01.06.43
292145	тип 29	№21	04	05	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП
292146	тип 29	№21	04	06	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 07.09.41
282147	тип 28	№21	04	07	1940	СССР		документ
2921417	тип 29	№21	04	17	1940	СССР		176-й ИАП таран He-111 17.10.41
2921419	тип 29	№21	04	19	1940	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 04.07.41
2921422	тип 29	№21	04	22	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП
2421423	тип 24	№21	04	23	1940	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 04.10.42
2921426	тип 29	№21	04	26	1940	СССР		191-й ИАП потерян 04.07.41
2921436	тип 29	№21	04	36	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 07.07.41
2921442	тип 29	№21	04	42	1940	СССР		154-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41
2921448	тип 29	№21	04	48	1940	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2921456	тип 29	№21	04	56	1940	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ потерян 18.07.41
2921466	тип 29	№21	04	66	1940	СССР		ремонт завод №99
2921470	тип 29	№21	04	70	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
2421471	тип 24	№21	04	71	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43
2921479	тип 29	№21	04	79	1940	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 04.01.42
2921495	тип 29	№21	04	95	1940	СССР		ремонт завод №99
292152	тип 29	№21	05	02	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
292156	тип 29	№21	05	06	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
292159	тип 29	№21	05	09	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2921523	тип 29	№21	05	23	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2921529	тип 29	№21	05	29	1941	СССР		документ
2921533	тип 29	№21	05	33	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 04.12.41
2921535	тип 29	№21	05	35	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41
2921545	тип 29	№21	05	45	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2921547	тип 29	№21	05	47	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2921549	тип 29	№21	05	49	1941	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 09.09.41
2921553	тип 29	№21	05	53	1941	СССР		436-й ИАП потерян 1942
2921555	тип 29	№21	05	55	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2921556	тип 29	№21	05	56	1941	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 20.10.42
2921561	тип 29	№21	05	61	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 22.07.41
2921563	тип 29	№21	05	63	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 1942
2921565	тип 29	№21	05	65	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 29.09.41
2921567	тип 29	№21	05	67	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП
2921569	тип 29	№21	05	69	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП
2921570	тип 29	№21	05	70	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 07.08.41 Талалихин
2921571	тип 29	№21	05	71	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 09-05.10.41
2921574	тип 29	№21	05	74	1941	СССР		документ
2921575	тип 29	№21	05	75	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП потерян 23.10.41
2921577	тип 29	№21	05	77	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41
2921578	тип 29	№21	05	78	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП
2921579	тип 29	№21	05	79	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 29.09.41
2921580	тип 29	№21	05	80	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП потерян 10-12.41
2921581	тип 29	№21	05	81	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 24.10.41
2921582	тип 29	№21	05	82	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 1942
2921583	тип 29	№21	05	83	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 1942
2921584	тип 29	№21	05	84	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ потерян 22.07.41
2921586	тип 29	№21	05	86	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 26.07.41
2921587	тип 29	№21	05	87	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП
2921588	тип 29	№21	05	88	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2921589	тип 29	№21	05	89	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41
2921591	тип 29	№21	05	91	1941	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 08.01.43
2921593	тип 29	№21	05	93	1941	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 28.07.41
2921594	тип 29	№21	05	94	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 1942
2921596	тип 29	№21	05	96	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП сбит 10-12.41
2921597	тип 29	№21	05	97	1941	СССР		176-й ИАП потерян 08.08.41
2921598	тип 29	№21	05	98	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП потерян 18-29.09.41
2921599	тип 29	№21	05	99	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 29.09.41
29215100	тип 29	№21	05	100	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ сбит 25.10.41
292161	тип 29	№21	06	01	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 10.08.41
292164	тип 29	№21	06	04	1941	СССР		документ
292165	тип 29	№21	06	05	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 14.08.41
292166	тип 29	№21	06	06	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 19.08.41
292169	тип 29	№21	06	09	1941	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 28.05.42
2921610	тип 29	№21	06	10	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП сбит 10-12.41
2921613	тип 29	№21	06	13	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП
2921614	тип 29	№21	06	14	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ потерян 23.07.41
2921615	тип 29	№21	06	15	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 11.07.41
2921616	тип 29	№21	06	16	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП сбит 10-12.41
2921618	тип 29	№21	06	18	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП потерян 18-29.09.41
2921620	тип 29	№21	06	20	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 1942
2921622	тип 29	№21	06	22	1941	СССР		127-й ИАП сбит 19.02.42
2921624	тип 29	№21	06	24	1941	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.01.43
2921628	тип 29	№21	06	28	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 01.10.41
2921629	тип 29	№21	06	29	1941	СССР		436-й ИАП потерян 13.02.42
2921632	тип 29	№21	06	32	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 27.07.41
2921634	тип 29	№21	06	34	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП
2921636	тип 29	№21	06	36	1941	СССР		563-й ИАП потерян 18-29.09.41
2421639	тип 24	№21	06	39	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП, 26-й ИАП сбит 27.09.41
2921640	тип 29	№21	06	40	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП потерян 28.07.41
2921642	тип 29	№21	06	42	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 01.10.41
2921645	тип 29	№21	06	45	1941	СССР		США ZK-JIP N30425
2921647	тип 29	№21	06	47	1941	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 31.08.41
2921652	тип 29	№21	06	52	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 14.07.41
2921653	тип 29	№21	06	53	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП
2921655	тип 29	№21	06	55	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 23.07.41
2921657	тип 29	№21	06	57	1941	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
24П21658	тип 24П	№21	06	58	1941	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 04.42
2921660	тип 29	№21	06	60	1941	СССР		157-й ИАП потерян 05.07.41
2921663	тип 29	№21	06	63	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 05.07.41
2921664	тип 29	№21	06	64	1941	СССР		157-й ИАП потерян 05.07.41
2921669	тип 29	№21	06	69	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП
2921672	тип 29	№21	06	72	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 16.07.41
2921674	тип 29	№21	06	74	1941	СССР		158-й ИАП, 156-й ИАП
2921686	тип 29	№21	06	86	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 12.07.41
2921688	тип 29	№21	06	88	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 05.07.41
2921690	тип 29	№21	06	90	1941	СССР		документ
2921692	тип 29	№21	06	92	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 07.07.41
2921695	тип 29	№21	06	95	1941	СССР		176-й ИАП
2921697	тип 29	№21	06	97	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 10.07.41
29Р21699	тип 29Р	№21	06	99	1941	СССР		документ
29Р216100	тип 29Р	№21	06	100	1941	СССР		документ
29Р2171	тип 29Р	№21	07	01	1941	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 13.06.43
242172	тип 24	№21	07	02	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 21.10.41
292173	тип 29	№21	07	03	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ стоклкновение с СБ потерян 18.07.41
292174	тип 29	№21	07	04	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 24.06.41
292176	тип 29	№21	07	06	1941	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
2921711	тип 29	№21	07	11	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 12.08.41
2921712	тип 29	№21	07	12	1941	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 1941
2921713	тип 29	№21	07	13	1941	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 03.09.41
2921716	тип 29	№21	07	16	1941	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 13.12.41
2921719	тип 29	№21	07	19	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 17.07.41
2921720	тип 29	№21	07	20	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 14.07.41
2921728	тип 29	№21	07	28	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 07-09.41 
2921738	тип 29	№21	07	78	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 12.07.41
2921741	тип 29	№21	07	41	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 23.07.41
2921742	тип 29	№21	07	42	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 21.08.41
2921744	тип 29	№21	07	44	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 21.08.41
2921746	тип 29	№21	07	46	1941	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 24.09.41
2921749	тип 29	№21	07	49	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП
2921752	тип 29	№21	07	52	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 11.07.41
2921753	тип 29	№21	07	53	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП
2921754	тип 29	№21	07	54	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 30.07.41
2921755	тип 29	№21	07	55	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП
2921757	тип 29	№21	07	57	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 10.07.41
2921758	тип 29	№21	07	58	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП, 71-й ИАП КБФ столкновение с 1021139 потерян 03.09.42
2921760	тип 29	№21	07	60	1941	СССР		153-й ИАП
2921762	тип 29	№21	07	62	1941	СССР		153-й ИАП
2921766	тип 29	№21	07	66	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 05.07.41
2921767	тип 29	№21	07	67	1941	СССР		153-й ИАП
2921768	тип 29	№21	07	68	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 23.07.41
2921770	тип 29	№21	07	70	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 1941
2921772	тип 29	№21	07	72	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 14.07.41
2921774	тип 29	№21	07	74	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
2921776	тип 29	№21	07	76	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП потерян 27.07.41
2921777	тип 29	№21	07	77	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 18.07.41
2921778	тип 29	№21	07	78	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП, 156-й ИАП сбит 14.08.41
2921782	тип 29	№21	07	82	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 21.08.41
2421785	тип 24	№21	07	85	1941	СССР	34	158-й ИАП, 156-й ИАП, 298-й ИАП сбит 24.03.42
2421792	тип 24	№21	07	92	1941	СССР	6	146-й ИАП
24Р2181	тип 24Р	№21	08	01	1941	СССР		72-й САП
24Р21841	тип 24Р	№21	08	41	1941	СССР		36-й ИАП сбит 19.08.42
24Р21842	тип 24Р	№21	08	42	1941	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
2821847	тип 28	№21	08	47	1941	СССР		документ
24Р21855	тип 24Р	№21	08	55	1941	СССР		13-я ОАЭ сбит 21.08.41
2921864	тип 29	№21	08	64	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП, 158-й ИАП
2421865	тип 24Р	№21	08	65	1941	СССР		495-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 13.10.41
24Р21868	тип 24Р	№21	08	68	1941	СССР		документ
24?21887	тип 24?	№21	08	87	1941	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 28.09.41
24Р21891	тип 24Р	№21	08	91	1941	СССР	11	72-й САП Сафонов сбит 19.07.41
2921892	тип 29	№21	08	92	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921894	тип 29	№21	08	94	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП
2921899	тип 29	№21	08	99	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП
24Р218100	тип 24Р	№21	08	100	1941	СССР		72-й САП, 27-й ИАП СФ потерян 02.09.42
24Р2193	тип 24Р	№21	09	03	1941	СССР	52	72-й САП, 27-й ИАП СФ  КБФпотерян 24.01.43
24Р2194	тип 24Р	№21	09	04	1941	СССР		72-й САП
24Р21914	тип 24Р	№21	09	14	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 08.08.41
24П21961	тип 24П	№21	09	61	1941	СССР		495-й ИАП сбит 04.10.41

----------


## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

1	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	1	30.12.33	СССР		первый М-22																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	2	01.34	СССР		РЦ-2																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123901	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	01	1934	СССР		первый серийный																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123902	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	02	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.35 ШКАС эталон																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123903	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	03	1934	СССР	3c																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																								
123904	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	04	1934	СССР		лыжи испытания 02.36																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123906	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	06	1934	СССР		лыжи испытания 02.36																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123909	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	09	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.35 ШКАС, ХВАШ авария 18.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123914	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	14	1934	СССР		киль с клапаном																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123915	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	15	1934	СССР		дозаправка																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123950	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	50	1934	СССР																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																									
123954	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	54	25.04.35	СССР	А4	НИИ ВВС испытания 09.35-01.36 Райт-Циклон Р-3																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
123958	ЦКБ-12	№39	нет	58	1936	СССР		последний

215305	тип 5	№153	нет	05		СССР		931-й ИАП потерян 10.11.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
5153006	тип 5	№153	нет	06		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
5153010	тип 5	№153	нет	10		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2153103	тип 2	№153	нет	103		СССР		4 пулемета																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
5153107	тип 5	№153	нет	107		СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 04.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2153111	тип 5	№153	нет	111		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
5153125	тип 5	№153	нет	125		СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 03.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2153130	тип 5	№153	нет	130		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2153214	тип 2	№153	нет	214		СССР		445-й ИАП потерян 15.08.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10153252	тип 10	№153	нет	252		СССР		233-й ИАП потерян 21.07.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10153261	тип 10	№153	нет	261		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10153353	тип 10	№153	нет	353		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2153374	тип 2	№153	нет	374	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153007	тип 24	№153	нет	07		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153027	тип 24	№153	нет	27		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153041	тип 24	№153	нет	41		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153048	тип 24	№153	нет	48		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153061	тип 24	№153	нет	61		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153073	тип 24	№153	нет	73		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153078	тип 24	№153	нет	78		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153087	тип 24	№153	нет	87		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153126	тип 24	№153	нет	126		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153127	тип 24	№153	нет	127		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153138	тип 24	№153	нет	138		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153141	тип 24	№153	нет	141		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153147	тип 24	№153	нет	147		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153154	тип 24	№153	нет	154		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153155	тип 24	№153	нет	155		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153158	тип 24	№153	нет	158		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153162	тип 24	№153	нет	162		СССР		сбит обломки фото																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153169	тип 24	№153	нет	169		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153201	тип 24	№153	нет	201		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153202	тип 24	№153	нет	202		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153204	тип 24	№153	нет	204		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153213	тип 24	№153	нет	213		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153216	тип 24	№153	нет	216		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153217	тип 24	№153	нет	217		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153219	тип 24	№153	нет	219		СССР		38-й ИАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153220	тип 24	№153	нет	220		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153222	тип 24	№153	нет	222		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153224	тип 24	№153	нет	224		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153228	тип 24	№153	нет	228		СССР		495-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153270	тип 24	№153	нет	270		СССР		29-й ИАП сбит 08.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153295	тип 24	№153	нет	295		СССР																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																									
24153346	тип 24	№153	нет	346		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153350	тип 24	№153	нет	350		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24153395	тип 24	№153	нет	395		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153009	УТИ-4	№153	нет	09		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153017	УТИ-4	№153	нет	17		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153020	УТИ-4	№153	нет	20		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153028	УТИ-4	№153	нет	28		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153030	УТИ-4	№153	нет	30		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153031	УТИ-4	№153	нет	31		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153044	УТИ-4	№153	нет	44		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153052	УТИ-4	№153	нет	52		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153067	УТИ-4	№153	нет	67		СССР		БВАШП потерян 14.08.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153107	УТИ-4	№153	нет	107		СССР		БВАШП потерян 14.08.44																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153116	УТИ-4	№153	нет	116		СССР		БВАШП потерян 16.01.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153118	УТИ-4	№153	нет	118		СССР		БВАШП потерян 06.07.44																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153136	УТИ-4	№153	нет	136		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153142	УТИ-4	№153	нет	142		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153144	УТИ-4	№153	нет	144		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153146	УТИ-4	№153	нет	146		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153148	УТИ-4	№153	нет	148		СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153156	УТИ-4	№153	нет	156		СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153161	УТИ-4	№153	нет	161		СССР		229-я ИАД																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153191	УТИ-4	№153	нет	191		СССР		84-й ИАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153228	УТИ-4	№153	нет	228		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153298	УТИ-4	№153	нет	298		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153316	УТИ-4	№153	нет	316		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153321	УТИ-4	№153	нет	321		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153323	УТИ-4	№153	нет	323		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153327	УТИ-4	№153	нет	327		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153328	УТИ-4	№153	нет	328		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153336	УТИ-4	№153	нет	336		СССР		88-й ИАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153348	УТИ-4	№153	нет	348		СССР		БВАШП потерян 29.07.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153352	УТИ-4	№153	нет	352		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153361	УТИ-4	№153	нет	361		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153368	УТИ-4	№153	нет	368		СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153383	УТИ-4	№153	нет	383		СССР		БВАШП потерян 14.08.44																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153389	УТИ-4	№153	нет	389		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153393	УТИ-4	№153	нет	393		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153397	УТИ-4	№153	нет	397		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153401	УТИ-4	№153	нет	401		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153402	УТИ-4	№153	нет	402		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153403	УТИ-4	№153	нет	403		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15153404	УТИ-4	№153	нет	404		СССР		документ последний	

15458201	УТИ-4	№458	02	01	1941	СССР		БВАШП потерян 06.10.44																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581004	УТИ-4	№458	10	04	1941	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581012	УТИ-4	№458	10	12	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581020	УТИ-4	№458	10	20	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581049	УТИ-4	№458	10	49	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581077	УТИ-4	№458	10	77	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581104	УТИ-4	№458	11	04	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581106	УТИ-4	№458	11	06	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581202	УТИ-4	№458	12	02	1941	СССР		6-я ОУТАП потерян 11.10.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581312	УТИ-4	№458	13	12	1941	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581314	УТИ-4	№458	13	14	1941	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581805	УТИ-4	№458	18	05	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581806	УТИ-4	№458	18	06	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581807	УТИ-4	№458	18	07	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581809	УТИ-4	№458	18	09	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581810	УТИ-4	№458	18	10	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581811	УТИ-4	№458	18	11	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581812	УТИ-4	№458	18	12	23.09.41	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581813	УТИ-4	№458	18	13	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581909	УТИ-4	№458	19	09	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154581920	УТИ-4	№458	19	20	1941	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582001	УТИ-4	№458	20	01	1942	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582405	УТИ-4	№458	24	05	1942	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582407	УТИ-4	№458	24	07	1942	СССР		4-я ВА потерян 19.06.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582409	УТИ-4	№458	24	09	1942	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582425	УТИ-4	№458	24	25	1942	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582426	УТИ-4	№458	24	26	1942	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582429	УТИ-4	№458	24	29	1942	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582432	УТИ-4	№458	24	32	1942	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582434	УТИ-4	№458	24	34	1942	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582440	УТИ-4	№458	24	40	1942	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582504	УТИ-4	№458	25	04	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582506	УТИ-4	№458	25	06	1942	СССР		4-я ВА																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582507	УТИ-4	№458	25	07	1942	СССР		6-й ОУТАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
154582511	УТИ-4	№458	25	11	1942	СССР		документ	

2460010	тип 24	№600	нет	10		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2460013	тип 24	№600	нет	13		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2460016	тип 24	№600	нет	16		СССР		286-й ИАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2460027	тип 24	№600	нет	27		СССР		РБ №3																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2460087	тип 24	№600	нет	87		СССР		сбит обломки фото																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
2460096	тип 24	№600	нет	96		СССР		потерян при облете 24.05.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24600114	тип 24	№600	нет	114		СССР		123-й ИАП потерян 26.05.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24600118	тип 24	№600	нет	118		СССР		13-й ОРАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24600131	тип 24	№600	нет	131		СССР		РБ №3																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24600135	тип 24	№600	нет	135		СССР		282-й ИАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
24600231	тип 24	№600	нет	231		СССР		13-й ОРАП

----------


## Annuschka

> реестр обновлен


Добрый вечер, хотела написать в лс, но личка у Вас переполнена. Нам необходимо найти номера двигателей двух самолетов и16, как раз из представленного Вами реестра. Где это можно посмотреть? Обращались на завод №21 (ныне Сокол МИГ), у них этой информации нет. Заранее спасибо за ответ!

----------


## lindr

У меня мало данных по двигателям. Напишите какие зав. номера, посмотрю.

----------


## Annuschka

Спасибо! Вот эти два самолета интересуют:
27П21Д43 тип 27П №21 Д 43 1939 СССР 16-й ИАП сбит 25.10.41 
2821378 тип 28 №21 03 78 1940 СССР 16-й ИАП сбит 12.11.41

----------


## lindr

На эти машины у меня нет номеров двигателей.

----------


## Annuschka

Очень жаль... Что посоветуете? Где искать?

----------


## lindr

На сайте "Тризны"

----------


## Annuschka

спасибо, попробуем

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

